# Bobby SPencer, Nascar legend, I think....lol



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Enjoy. Or, wish you had never viewed it..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Link?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Link?


When I go to edit, it is there. Strange. Are you using Brave? Here it is again..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

It wont post. https://vimeoDOTcom/511399721 substitute the DOT with a .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Enjoy. Or, wish you had never viewed it..


i've been a NASCAR fan for almost 40 years and I do not recall Bobby Spencer. If he's a new driver this year, that explains it, because NASCAR is dead to me as of sometime in the middle of last season.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No idea who or what he was or is. Or why anyone would make a video about him


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Did anyone watch it. It was a spoof..
Anyways, todays Daytona 500 had big wreck on lap 14.. Only reason I saw it was another forum someone posted a video.. took out quite a few of the leaders..


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Haven’t watched nasty car since the garage incident and they took the flags away.


----------

